

Why we shut down Achoo - casca
http://blog.achoo.co/post/40100239754/closing-achoo-or-how-we-learned-that-its-all-about

======
alexro
Looking just at the blog design I'd say the team has no clue of what people
generally like.

------
laander
I'm curious as to what Achoo actually did? What service did they provide?
Their homepage simply links to the blog post which doesn't really state
anything about their product

~~~
itafroma
I found a brief blurb on TechCrunch[1]:

> Their say: Socially accepted bragging: crisp profiles for freelancers,
> consultants and hustlers. Freelancers & consultants have to spend too much
> time to make sure their online profile is up-to-date and professional
> looking – to the extent some can’t be bothered. Achoo makes it very easy to
> spread your achievements and lessons learned which make up a crisp-looking
> profile. In addition there are networking features added to make sure
> opportunities find you.

> Our take: Alas there are a lot of profile page startups but worth kicking
> the tyres on this one.

Sounds like About.me for LinkedIn.

[1]: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/19/20-startups-demo-and-
launch...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/19/20-startups-demo-and-launch-at-
london-web-summit/)

------
JacobAldridge
Sounds familiar - we shelved our business (Every Daydream Holiday) this week
for similar reasons, having found we couldn't put in the necessary time to
deliver a great product AND build a business. Being in separate cities didn't
help either. Or, as Achoo put it so nicely, _"And though we put in lots of
hours, too many of them were evening hours away from each other."_

Congrats on making the decision.

------
jonathanjaeger
13542 unique visitors and 1000+ signups -- I'm curious as to why the servers
kept crashing under the load. I assume the uniques aren't concurrent users and
are per month (or over the whole 18 month period?). $8/month hosting?

~~~
alekseyk
I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Oh, my bad. He wrote "we wish :)" after -- my sarcasm detector is off this
morning. I really thought the coffee hit the spot..

------
cmbaus
I've never heard of Achoo, but the LinkedIn user experience has gone down hill
recently. There must be room for competitors.

------
Major_Grooves
Wow reading that is like you've written a warning to me... except I don't have
a co-founder (yet). Thanks for sharing.

------
sdfjkl
Bless you! (SCNR)

